

CSS3 Please - The Cross-Browser CSS3 Rule Generator - chrisbroadfoot
http://css3please.com/

======
retlehs
<http://twitter.com/#!/paul_irish/status/35817622377340928>

For those of you who already know about CSS3 Please, it was updated yesterday
with the new @font-face syntax from Fontspring and the new Webkit gradient
syntax

[http://www.fontspring.com/blog/the-new-bulletproof-font-
face...](http://www.fontspring.com/blog/the-new-bulletproof-font-face-syntax)

<http://webkit.org/blog/1424/css3-gradients/>

